
We fired our top talent. Best decision we ever made - dayve
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/we-fired-our-top-talent-best-decision-we-ever-made-4c0a99728fde?source=collection_home---6------0----------------
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15474893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15474893)

Extensive discussion of a counter-argument:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15482558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15482558)

